# Breaking/Schooling Merseyside



## GypsiesDiamondDoll (31 July 2015)

Hi does anyone know of or recommend any good breaking or schooling services in Merseyside I need someone to school my 5yr old 13.2hh cob he's brilliant out hacking and an absolute angel to handle but needs schooling as all he has been used for at this point is to hack out would preferably like someone freelance as he's just moved on to this yard and don't want to stress him out too much moving him from pillar to post


----------



## hottoddy (31 July 2015)

I might be able to help you, where in Merseyside are you?


----------



## RisingMist (10 August 2015)

...


----------



## GypsiesDiamondDoll (10 August 2015)

Hi sorry took so long went away on a break he's located in Burscough x


----------

